Ask HN: What are your favorite movies/series in 2018? - MKais
======
amorphous
My favourite was Better Call Saul. Love the entrepreneurial spirit that shines
through the episodes

------
JohnJacob48
Bodyguard from the BBC on Netflix was really, really good.

------
InGodsName
AHS

